# cartrige for big game



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

what is the best cartrige for big game. idk between .308, 7mm rem mag, 300, and more....what is the 300 used for, and is it better than the .30 and 7mm????????


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

the 300 is used for elk,deer, moose. Its a big chunk of lead flying out pretty fast so its pretty flat shooting. For big game i would reccomend the .50cal BMG. Its got pretty good knockdown power. You got to remember to take a good shot though. lol......jk. But you could use .300, 325WSM, 375 Ruger, theres to many to name.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks..but i guess i mean northamerica...like moose and elk and whitetail...whats a cartrige that will get an elk and moose without blowing a hole in a wolf


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

You could shoot elk with a .270. I dont know about moose though, ive never hunted moose before. But i bet if you got the right bullet and bullet placement anythings possible. The 30/.06 would probably be a better choice for moose.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are going to shoot deer sized critters then any of the 308 and 30-06 class of cartridges will do you just fine. If you want to shoot the bigger stuff you should get a bigger cartridge. Sure you can use the old 30-06 for the big stuff but you have to really put the round where it will do the most damage. It is kind of like using a 223 for deer. Stay with in your and its limitations and you will be fine.
I shoot a 7mm STW for deer, Elk, and Moose. I would also use it for black bear if I ever get the chance. Tube life is not that great. I will be luck if I get 500 out of this tube. The 300Winchester Mag will give you great tube life and plenty of power.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks people, so would you think a 7mm is good for deer and elk, or the 300winmag, or 30-06...and also y is the 30-06 the best all around bullet..


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

its a best all around bullet because it packs alot of power,accuracy, the fact that it doesnt blow your shoulder off, relatively flat shooting, variety of bullet options, the availbility of the ammo, it proved itself in WWII, its versatility .I could keep going on and on but im really tired. see ya later.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I like using the 7mm STW because it really shoots flat using 140gr bullets. Some say the 140 is too light for Elk. I am using the 140gr Nosler ballistic tip for deer sized critters and the 140gr Barans X bullet for the big stuff. The reason I shoot two different kinds of bullets is the Nosler shoot way better in my rifle and the X bullets are very tough slugs. They do the trick on Elk. I also use a 308 for deer with good luck.

If I was to start over from new I would get the 300 Win Mag. The reason for this is I like heavier rifles. This really cuts down on felt recoil. The STW and 300WM do pack plenty of kick. The 300 WM will give you plenty of tube life. I do not know your hunting style at all. The 300WM will allow you to get a little farther range than the odd-6. You can load different bullets to match your goals. I would only shoot the X bullet if they shot as well as the BT in my rifle.

The 30-06 can be loaded with so many different bullet choices it will make your head spin. About the only thing you need to be concerned about is the twist rate of your gun. Do not shoot too heavy of a bullet in your gun. It is true you can take any thing with the 30-06 with the right bullet and if you get close enough.

If you are going to be shooting deer and Elk then I say the 300WM is really the only way to go. If you are planning on shooting mainly deer and once in a while elk then the 06 is the way to go. It can be used for both. The cost of ammo is something to take in to account. If you reload your own then it does not really matter at all.

Here is what happened to me. I was using a barrowed rifle for deer as I was saving up to get a new rifle. I then got the opportunity to go elk hunting. So I needed a rifle that would fully take one. My Grandpa uses a STW so that seemed like the way to go. I knew Marv's Hardware had a nice 7mm Rem Mag cheap they were practically giving it away. I could get it re-chaimberd in STW very cheap. This worked out very well for me until I could get a new 308 just for deer. If you are not going to go Elk, Moose, or Bear hunting for quite a few years I would say get a 308. Ammo can be found any where and recoil is not bad at all.

When hunting if you know all your shots will be close for deer and elk then the 03-06 will be plenty. When I have been elk hunting the ranges can grow very quickly. This is were the STW and 300WM really come in to their own.

Now you have to ask your self some questions in what you want. Just remember guns are like golf clubs. There is no one fits every situation rifles. Eventually you will probably have a 308/30-06 and something big like a 300WM.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

people, you were a great help... Im only going for elk, and moose and bear once (if that) a year, so ill get a 300wm for that, so for deer and coyote ill prolly get an -06 or .308 like you sed...but which one of the two i have no idea


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

you can certainly shoot a deer with a 300min mag. It'll certainly make a hole in it but not pulverize it like a umm.... .416 Rigby or .375 H&H. IF your shooting the yotes for fur then i would definetly reccomend a .223 or 22-250. But if you just want them dead and off your property then the 300winmag will be jsut fine.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea...i want their fur...i guess a 30-06 can do coyote too , (i dont reload) and i was just wondering if they have -06 ammo that is lighter grain so it wont blow a hole in the fur, and can a 30-06 can take a bear with the right grain bullet


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

If you can handle the recoil, get the 300 mag for deer thru moose but instead of getting the '06 or 308 for coyotes get yourself a rifle somewhere between the 223 and 243. They shoot flatter and kick less. Getting pounded by a 30 cal rifle gets old when you happen to find a hot prarie dog/ground squirrel spot.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> what is the best cartrige for big game. idk between .308, 7mm rem mag, 300, and more....what is the 300 used for, and is it better than the .30 and 7mm????????


I don't believe there is a BEST cartridge. All have their place. All have a valid use. A good friend of mine once gave me some advice I consider to be very good.... "don't get hung up on caliber". I think it was a wise statement. You can kill an elk with a .223 if you hit him right. You can kill a ground squirrel with .416. :2cents: 

Now having said that, I have to admit that I am a hypocrit. Caliber is everything. I prefer the 300WM, but IMO nothing beats any 30 cal Magnum. :sniper:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i thik im gonna get a 300 win mag for deer, elk, moose, and bear, and a .223 (or 22-250) for varmints and predators...sound good?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I think so. In regards to the 223 or 22-250, the 223 is cheaper to shoot (if you don't reload), but the 22-250 shoots flatter and has more energy. :2cents:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

.223 it is..prolly remington 700 SPS .223


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

good deal, Ruger makes a nice gun also, i like the synthetic stock.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

.444 can do it all :thumb: !


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> .444 can do it all !


Now that right there is just FUNNY! :rollin:

I bet you can't even hit papper with your .444 at 300 yards! :eyeroll:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I figured I'd just throw in the .444 and see what kind of responses I'd get, lol. It was about what I expected already... I don't own a .444, nor do I ever intend to... I was talking with a classmate today and he said that's what his dad uses on whitetails. I just kinda laughed and went back to typing.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> i thik im gonna get a 300 win mag for deer, elk, moose, and bear, and a .223 (or 22-250) for varmints and predators...sound good?


You shooting whitetails or mule deer? A 300WM with a max'd out 180gr bullet can shoot clear through a whitetail the long way. I've done it. I've also killed a couple of Mule Deer with a .222 REM. That .223 with a good 55 or 60 gr bullet wouldn't be a bad choice for deer IMO.

Good luck. 8)


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

45-70 winchester 300 grain JHP for deer, 405 grain remington for plinking, and garrett cartridges for anything bigger. he has a ton of different loads available including the monsterous 540 grain hammerhead that is a penetration beast. He also has elephant loads made from tungsten solids. 
squirrelshooter


----------

